# TiVo Series 3 w/ Lifetime and 500GB



## c.hack (Sep 8, 2004)

I'm selling a Series 3 that I upgraded to 500GB (663 hrs SD) about 2 years ago. It works great, but I'm cutting my cable bill and am only going to rent 1 cable card now (in my Premiere). I'm asking $350 plus $25 shipping, or you can pick up in the York, PA area.

I have a 551 rep on ebay, but would rather sell the TiVo here. Paypal accepted.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

What is the model number?


----------



## c.hack (Sep 8, 2004)

Original Series 3, model TCD648250B


----------



## ls1ssws6 (Sep 2, 2011)

still have this unit for sale?


----------



## c.hack (Sep 8, 2004)

Sold on ebay


----------

